# Driveway Alarm



## Blue Jay (Nov 17, 2011)

Any opinions on driveway alarms, I had a Chamberlain Reporter that worked great for about 6 years but alas it has given up and I need to find another, they were bought out and the new replacement is not worth landfill space
   What do you have that you like or dislike.
Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 17, 2011)

I got mine at Northern Tool and it's work for 4 years now.
There also on sale right now.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 17, 2011)

I've never needed one but have always thought they were a good idea.


----------



## evstarr (Nov 18, 2011)

Hungry rotweiler?


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 21, 2011)

evstarr said:


> Hungry rotweiler?



That only ensure it eats what it kills.


----------



## evstarr (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol. No evidence that way


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 22, 2011)

I have used this one for 11 years, I have had to replace the Infra red sensor once, since it sets out in the weather on my gate.  I have three receivers and they all work still after ten years.  Mine is the 1000' range model, but they now have them for 2000' if you need.
Optex Wireless 2000 Driveway / Visitor Alarm, RCTD-20U


----------



## Blue Jay (Nov 22, 2011)

Speedbump said:


> I have used this one for 11 years, I have had to replace the Infra red sensor once, since it sets out in the weather on my gate.  I have three receivers and they all work still after ten years.  Mine is the 1000' range model, but they now have them for 2000' if you need.
> Optex Wireless 2000 Driveway / Visitor Alarm, RCTD-20U



Thanks Speedbump, this is the kind of info I have been looking for. The dog is a good idea but we don't want to get back to taking care of animals.


----------



## Rumi (Nov 24, 2011)

My wife bought a battery operated one that cost around $30.00. Easy installation, and is working great so far. It has a dual level alarm base with three red LEDs you can put anywhere, even hang it on a wall.

I was sceptical but it does what its supposed to.  

Its called "Driveway Patrol".


----------

